# Looking for front lower fender patch panel



## 40lutzag (Jan 25, 2012)

I have found lower rear patch panel but not the front. Any suggestions on where to find the front lower fender patch panels?
Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Is this not it? Patch Panel, Lower Front Fender, 1970-72 GTO @ OPGI.com


----------

